# Jig-a-loo or Rubik's Cube Lube?



## Someguy314 (Nov 10, 2011)

I recently got a DIY cube and also recieved their Rubik's Cube Lube. 

I've been using Jig-a-loo for a while now and seems to work fine. But I would like to know if Rubik's Cube Lube is any better? Since I own both lubricants I would like to know which is the best to use? Jig-a-loo or Rubik's Cube Lube? 

If you've tried one, or both, please tell me which you think is better?


----------



## bigbee99 (Nov 10, 2011)

Assuming you mean the rubik's brand lube that comes with their DIY's, it really depends on the cube, but most people would prefer jigaloo.


----------



## Edward (Nov 10, 2011)

Are you talking about the milky stuff? IIRC, it's good, but it dries fast, like maru lube. 
I like Jig-a-loo myself. Need to buy a new can


----------



## jaywong88 (Nov 11, 2011)

as long it's silicone lubricant..just work the same


----------



## Godmil (Nov 11, 2011)

Just try it. If you don't like it clean it out. Also just use a few drops.


----------



## mrw (Nov 13, 2011)

lube the core like you would with lubix, with the rubiks lube and the pieces with jigaloo


----------



## Thompson (Nov 13, 2011)

I've tried both but I like Jigaloo a lot more


----------



## Cheese11 (Nov 16, 2011)

jaywong88 said:


> as long it's silicone lubricant..just work the same


 
Not quite.


----------



## radmin (Nov 16, 2011)

Jigaloo is good but it should be used as a last resort if other, less damaging lubes don't work.
The popular lube right now is shock oil or diff oil. However, on some cubes, only Jigaloo will do. My Alpha Vs are just with jigaloo.

If you have both I'd start with Rubik's lube, then switch if you aren't happy.


----------

